# Rant time !



## mmcmdl (Apr 9, 2018)

My future partner showed up for his first day of work today . Showed no interest in the job . Knows absolutely zilch about pnuematics , hydraulics , machining , no mechanical aptitude etc . Didn't know what a 1/4-20 bolt was . Fell asleep at 10.30 am and 2.30 pm in the office . Bosses saw this and nothing was said . I'm wondering if he will be invited back for a second day . Had a 12 pack of wrenches with him . Uhhhh ...................he probably is making $25 an hour . After meeting with some of the members on here I believe our company could have made a better choice . I was pretty happy with place but I SURE am not going to pull this guy along on nightshift and keep a plant rolling . Rant over .


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 9, 2018)

Tell your bosses you're concerned he'll get a finger chopped off and then sue the company- they'll can him


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Apr 9, 2018)

How do these people get as far in life as they have? While others have to work hard and really apply themselves.


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 9, 2018)

no child left behind


----------



## Ken from ontario (Apr 9, 2018)

He could be suffering from depression ,people like that tend to sleep a lot ,the dream world is easier to handle than the real one.
Dr Ken signing off.


----------



## Hukshawn (Apr 9, 2018)

I've encountered many people like that in an old factory job I had. I was the shift lead hand and the lead machine operator (not a machine shop but a production shop) I've had more people fired than I can count because they were useless. Mostly temporary workers. I was appalled with the lack of effort put forth by the vast majority of workers. No one cared about making a decent living.
I was more upset with the fact that these people were often brought on to help me. I ran a production line that required 6 people including myself as lead. For 2 years I ran that line with 3, sometimes 4 people because it was just easier to work my ass off and run most of the line myself because it would get done right, and break downs were minimal compared to having someone else "help".
I can ASSURE you, I completely understand what you're going through. Its deflating when you put your heart, blood, sweat, and tears into a facility to have them treat you like crap, abuse your drive, and ultimately throw you under the bus and end your 7 year career there... Even if you did have the highest efficiency and production records (still unbroken, I've been told). I made that facility millions...


----------



## Holescreek (Apr 9, 2018)

He's related to someone important.  He'll be your boss in a week.


----------



## Hukshawn (Apr 9, 2018)

Holescreek said:


> He's related to someone important.  He'll be your boss in a week.


God help us all...


----------



## Brento (Apr 9, 2018)

My first day when i went to a machine shop i would admit i didnt bring any tools with me. BUT i was fresh out of college and going into a job that was opposite of the career job i applied for. Next day i brought in allen wrenches sockets and basic tools that i thought i would need until i brought in a small tool box to bring a few more things in. Unfortunately it took me a year and half before i got onto a mill mainly bc i didnt know if i was allowed to or if they would train me. Luckily i had an engineering supervisor and a nice co-worker who was higher up that was willing to teach me here and there.


----------



## jwmay (Apr 9, 2018)

I feel your pain. One of my coworkers just left, and my job got easier. Lol Is it bad to say I’d have given him the best reference possible in order to move him on down the road?


----------



## eugene13 (Apr 10, 2018)

Some people make you smile when they show up, some when they leave, in the last two years of my ex-job I had one problem child (59 years old) on my crew.  I think the company kept him just to make sure I would retire, 6 months after I was gone they fired him.  I hate to see anyone loose their job... but some people... I better quit now.


----------



## Nogoingback (Apr 10, 2018)

MAKEITOUTOFWOOD said:


> How do these people get as far in life as they have? While others have to work hard and really apply themselves.



They move into management.


----------



## RandyM (Apr 10, 2018)

MAKEITOUTOFWOOD said:


> How do these people get as far in life as they have? While others have to work hard and really apply themselves.



It isn't always what you know or how hard you work. For some it is just who you know.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Apr 10, 2018)

Nogoingback said:


> They move into management.



Ouch! 
I'm management. 

Wasn't my choice. The company I was working for was bought out. The new owners ran a union shop. The only way for me to get what I needed to support my family was going management. I hate it, but my family obligations severely out way the alternative.


----------



## Nogoingback (Apr 10, 2018)

Sorry.   Obviously not all managers are the same.  But, where I work some of the folks that make it to management positions are just
incredibly incompetent  and they NEVER get rid of them.


----------



## HMF (Apr 19, 2018)

Ken from ontario said:


> He could be suffering from depression ,people like that tend to sleep a lot ,the dream world is easier to handle than the real one.
> Dr Ken signing off.




I suffer from major depression. I come to work every day on time. I don't leave early. I work sometimes when I am sick.
I am on so much medicine most people sleep from it.
Sorry, I don't buy into that excuse. I have worked here over 24 years. 
Is it tough some days? Sure. Do I feel like crying, or jumping out of the window? Sure.
I have kids, I press on.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Apr 19, 2018)

I hear you Nelson, of course I can only use my own experience with people near and dear to me.
going to work may actually be an exit  or a temporary release from  chronic depression to some  but there are cases when the person who is suffering , can not hold on to a job or even have a job to begin with because of that disorder.age of the person also makes a huge  impact on how to deal with depression.
My suggestion to that person actually was/is to find some type of work. even volunteer work  in my opinion might be most helpful.


----------



## alloy (Jun 2, 2019)

I quit a job once.  I had a single roll away bottom box there and was driving my 87 Camaro.

I took my tools and removed the front seat, emptied the contents of the box into the car, and put the tool chest in where the front seat was.

They didn't think I'd quit.  It was on a Monday and I started a new job on Wednesday. I'm still at that job after 8 years now.


----------



## PHPaul (Jun 2, 2019)

One of my last jobs before Blessed Retirement was as the Assistant Maintenance Manager at a cannery.

One guy on the crew was a middlin' good maintenance man but a HUGE pain in the butt as a (alleged) human being.  Grouchy, argumentative, couldn't get along with anyone, looked on every job assignment as a personal insult, file a grievance with HR if you looked at him wrong.  We called him "Triple R"...among other things.

The entire crew, including me, worked an on-call rotation.  You spent a week with a pager and were on call 24/7.  Calls in the middle of the night because some bonehead on the cleanup crew had run into a water line with a forklift were not uncommon.  Calls at 0h-dark-thirty because the boilers were out were also frequent.

One week, RRR was on call and got a call that the boilers were out.  Instead of saddling up and dealing with it, he called ME because "you only live 5 minutes away".  (He lived about a half-hour away).  

"Yup," sez I, "but I'm not on call, you are.  Deal with it."

After calling me everything but a human being, he slammed the phone down.  Seeing as I didn't get further calls that evening, I assumed he'd gone in and re-lit the boilers.

Went to work the next morning and went out to the shop as usual.  RRR's toolbox was gone.  Talked to one of the night cleanup crew guys and he said RRR had showed up with smoke coming out his ears, re-lit the boilers, grabbed a forklift and dumped his toolbox in the back of his truck and peeled rubber leaving.

Had I known it was that easy to get rid of him (firing him would have been nearly impossible given his predilection for HR complaints) I'd have done it months earlier...


----------



## alloy (Jun 3, 2019)

Interesting that my and PHPaul's posts were moved here where it looks like a random post. I thought they followed the pic in the joke of the day thread perfectly.


----------



## jpackard56 (Jun 4, 2019)

RandyM said:


> It isn't always what you know or how hard you work. For some it is just who you know.


My Dad use to say this, and as a young man full of "p___ -n-vinegar" I was hesitant to buy in. My Dad was the type of man that never talked about the War or what went on at work As I've aged I realize it is absolutely a fact.... "Who you know is the key". We too have been dealing with this in my work place, A good friend and I have worked hard, stretched our finances to get the proper "required" certifications to have a guy walk in without any field experience or certifications to our department at our pay grade...… Yep, turns out he is connected to the new division manager that got hired last fall, The division manager is a golfing/drinking buddy of the owner....nough said I'm getting depressed and I've got several years before  "blessed retirement" where I can pursue my hobbies.


----------



## vtcnc (Jun 4, 2019)

alloy said:


> Interesting that my and PHPaul's posts were moved here where it looks like a random post. I thought they followed the pic in the joke of the day thread perfectly.



I can understand why you see it that way. However, your post and the one following it was perceived to be taking the joke thread off track and towards the "I quit my job" rant. This seemed like a better place for the posts. Hopefully you can understand the decision to move them.


----------



## alloy (Jun 4, 2019)

We go off topic here all the time. The picture of the tool box made me think of how I got my box home when I quit that job and my post tied into the previous post.  People thought it was funny when they saw me rip my front seat out,  throw it into the back and stuff my tool box in.  I bet others here got a grin on there face when they visualized my driving down the road in a Camaro with a big tool box where my passenger seat was. 

It's a joke thread,  I didn't realize we took it so seriously.  Now my post doesn't tie into anything here. 

Go ahead and delete it if you like.


----------



## PHPaul (Jun 6, 2019)

All good with me.  Didn't realize there WAS a rant section.

I love a good rant, and indulge myself fairly frequently.


----------



## PMartin (Jun 7, 2019)

The only thing better than a good rant is a good beer!


----------

